# Stuart garrington



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

He owns a gym in York, Have been there a couple of times before, spot on tbh. Ebor Fitness its called!!

Just wondered if any of the competitors on here knew how he was doing atm? Not seen him for a while and he was in great shape last time i did...Spot on guy though!

He has been crowned Mr UK at the National Amateur Body-Builders' Association (NABBA) competition in Batley.

"In the last week I was also placed sixth in a world-class line-up for the NABBA Mr Universe competition, and I'll be going for Mr Britain next May."

Taken from http://www.yorkpress.co.uk/news/8619566.Pub_serves_up_beefy_dish_for_champion_bodybuilder/


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

the first picture he looks wide as fuark


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Malibu said:


> the first picture he looks wide as fuark


He is a biggen lol!! 21 stone i think he was at one point before his comps! :lol:


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

i know hes big but hes got a large frame and long limbs so still has alot of size to fill out lol. Looks like jon pierre fux in that first shot anyone remember him? Alot of potential similar to when eddy elwood started. How tall is he?


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

rocky666 said:


> i know hes big but hes got a large frame and long limbs so still has alot of size to fill out lol. Looks like jon pierre fux in that first shot anyone remember him? Alot of potential similar to when eddy elwood started. How tall is he?


Lol!! He's around 6ft 4 lol


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Any of the mods/competitors been against him?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Stuart is a great guy and a big mutha.....i spoke to him at the Britain and the Expo real down to earth guy he has just come back rom Brazil after placing top 5 at the NABBA Worlds....


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Stuart is a great guy and a big mutha.....i spoke to him at the Britain and the Expo real down to earth guy he has just come back rom Brazil after placing top 5 at the NABBA Worlds....


Ahh! like i say just interested as he's never really at his gym anymore, see him out in town now and again but apart from that hes always travelling, doing comps etc...

He is a big guy but i think its more a huge frame too, glad he's doing well, cheers


----------



## photo-flex (Jan 2, 2011)

Ive worked with him and hes a true gent, I did the article with him in the last nabba magazine, shoulders article. If you havnt seen it its worth a read.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Pulling an old thread up but i train at ebor and i see him down there quite abit, really good gym with some big guys down there good for motivation. i think he's a busy man though tbh, what with running the gym and other bits and bats.


----------

